# Monitor auf Pixel--Fehler testen



## martimoto (27. Februar 2010)

Nabends..kann mir einer eine nette freeware nennen womit ich mein Tft auf Pixelfehler testen kann???danke im voruas


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Februar 2010)

UDPixel. Aber wenn ich keine bemerken würde, würde ich auch gar nicht wissen wollen ob welche da sind. Dann ärgerst du dich zu tode, glaub mir.^^


----------



## rabit (28. Februar 2010)

Also wenn keine sichtbar sind was willst Du da prüfen und vor allem warum?
Hier ist ein Link:
http://www.heise.de/ct/ctscreen/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

Man kann übrigens auch einfach Paint und die entsprechenden Farben nehmen...


----------

